
Scientists say dolphins 'talk' like humans  - jamesbritt
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44417364/ns/technology_and_science-science/
======
too_many_gregs
Somewhat misleading title. I thought the article was going to be about
language. It is in fact about noise production. Without the work 'talk' though
I doubt people would be as interested.

"Scientists(i guess all of them?) say dolphins make sound by making connective
tissue in the nose vibrate at the frequency it wishes to produce."

------
noonespecial
"I believe that people around the world would love the opportunity to speak
with a dolphin. And I feel certain that dolphins would love the chance to
speak with us — if for no other reason than self-preservation."

They might also like to express to us their gratitude for a certain something.

